# Pictures Of you Aviarys



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Well as title says..i'd like to see pics of peoples aviarys and steal ideas to improve mine ( naughty i know but hey)

I'll throw up a few pics.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Small indoor aviary. 6' tall x 4' wide x 3' deep housing my 2 lovebirds.

Wood perches have changed to smaller diameter ones since pics.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovely aviaries Irish vampire! I have been given some aviary panels recently, which make up an aviary 6 ft long x 3 ft wide x 6 ft high. Once the weather bucks up, I will put it up & talk the other half into getting some birds for it. I will put up pics if I succeed in convincing my partner that birds in the garden is a good idea :lol2:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

this is the only picture i have of our aviary, its being revamped soon, new night shelter and doubled in size but not until the weather improves


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Irish_Vampire - they look cool. Are they all joined, or separate aviaries?

I'd quite like to stick my cockatiel in an aviary with a few friends when we get our own house. So I have a few questions - did you just buy sheds and stick them together - or are they actually bought as aviaries?

Is it just wood with windows or is it insulated etc? Do you have any electricity going into it to heat it during the winter? Where can I find out more about making this kind of thing myself rather than paying to get it built? Many thanks, Ben


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I need to get some of mine 

I've got a 9 x 6 x 9 I think it is with a 6 x 9 shed for indoors.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I need to get some of mine
> 
> I've got a 9 x 6 x 9 I think it is with a 6 x 9 shed for indoors.


Is that what your gorgeous Turaco lives in? :flrt:


----------

